# Tiny stem plant for nano midground?



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

How about Limnophila vietnam 'mini'? Definitely prefers CO2 but may do fine without it. No personal experience though.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf' works wonderful in a med-light no co2 tank. It grows around 2"/week for me. Turns pretty much into a weed in high-light. 

I can hook you up with a good deal if you want it. 

-Caton


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf' works wonderful in a med-light no co2 tank. It grows around 2"/week for me. Turns pretty much into a weed in high-light.
> 
> I can hook you up with a good deal if you want it.
> 
> -Caton



Sadly, that looks a lot like the ludwigia arcuata I just planted yesterday. If that fails on me I'll definitely hit you up for the pogostemon.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Its all good  

Another great nano tank background/midground plant is downoi and blyxa.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's the tank, ignore how disgustingly dirty the glass is. There's nothing but plants in it right now.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Oooh, pretty! Looks like some healthy plants 

-Caton


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Hahah well the MM is holding on for dear life. Everything from the tips down is melting. Some parts of the red ludwigia don't look that great either but without CO2, I'm just glad it's still there and looking red (; But the glosso is doing surprisingly well and so is the h. tenellum. Waiting to see if the ludwigia arcuata makes it and then I should have a nice background going on the right side.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrocotyle Tripartita is a nice mid ground choice for a nano...


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh funny, I actually have some hydrocotyle coming in the mail today or monday... but the one I got is Sibthorpioides and I'm now thinking it probably won't make it in my tank without CO2 ): I've been making a lot of impulse plant purchases lately.


----------

